# wheres everyone gone?



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

wheres everyone gone from this topic? know its the breeding section but there seems to be a dieing out thing going on as no one seems to be coming on here anymore
hope you all come back on soon, my girls on day 58 and i may be needing some friendly people on here to chat to when im up all nite


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

How is she doing? she calmed down a bit now lol? im sure if you need help and shout someone will pop up


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

shes doing fine, still think she hasnt noticed shes even pregnant, still very active and eating everything she can get near, ive been doing her temp the last few days and it just hovers between 37.1 and 37.8 so no drop there yet, got no kids all night tonight so would have been great if she had them tonight but doesnt look like it. x


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh dont be silly lol,itll be on your busiest day of the week!!!
Im glad shes ok


----------



## First timer (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm still around lol not that i can be much help hahahah im so zombified looking after this litterut: even when im told to go to bed after the night watch....i try but if i even hear the tiniest squeak from the pups my body just goes into mum mode ( like you do when u have a new baby ) and im wide awake again 


I think this is the 7th all night sitting ive done since they were born and two days prior to the birth i stayed up with mum. You have all this to come 

worth it though, i adore them. Their ears have now flopped down ( they were "pinned" like pointy elf ears at first ) 
They have pigments on their noses and you can see their eyes now, i swear it looks like they open sometimes, and they move round extremely fast!!!
cant keep them in one place anymore :eek6:

they have put on so much weight they look huge compared to a couple of days ago and they smell like puppies now too

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

so if im not sitting drooling over them ALL night hahah i'll keep popping on looking for news of your delivery :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know if this site made changes, or if my computer is acting up, but I've been blocked off of the site by my router for about 10 days. I have to bypass my router to get on, and this is the only site it is blocking. It takes a bit of time for that bypass so this site visit has become rare now.

I thought it was all about my router until I saw this post. Perhaps others are having a similar problem.

CC


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

First timer said:


> I'm still around lol not that i can be much help hahahah im so zombified looking after this litterut: even when im told to go to bed after the night watch....i try but if i even hear the tiniest squeak from the pups my body just goes into mum mode ( like you do when u have a new baby ) and im wide awake again
> 
> I think this is the 7th all night sitting ive done since they were born and two days prior to the birth i stayed up with mum. You have all this to come
> 
> ...


Am soo glad your pups are doing well,youre doing such a great job.
keep us updated from time to time please


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows she doing to day?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, she just sleeping today  her temps been 37.8 this morning and 37.3 at 12 so still no real drop, she does keep coming and sitting next to me and giving me a funny look but thats mostly cos she wants more food,im sure shes just going to give birth to a load of dog food shes eaten like a horse all the way through, im finding it realy hard to get her to sleep in her box,its not that she doesnt like it shes just used to sitting on the couch and thinks thats more comfy,she makes me laugh when i get the thermomiter out because she tries to hide under the couch but her bellys getting to big for that now so only gets half way under,pups are still moving but not as much as they were doing.both kids are home tonight so hoping she holds on till thursday to have them as then the kids are back at their dads.

re first timer...
so glad your pups are all doing well, i followed your thread when you were waiting for them to arrive,i know the no sleeping bit im awake at every movement of pop and shes not even got the pups here yet, make sure you post pics of your pups now there moving around,its always nice to see how other peoples pups are doing and will help me not feel like im here on my own.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww bless her, what day is she on now? i would not worry about her not getting in her box, when she starts to have them just move her then, my girl had her first pup right outside her box and the rest in her box, i would start taking her temp more now


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

There's always someone hovering aroun when puppies are on the horizon


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> There's always someone hovering aroun when puppies are on the horizon


good, and hopefully it will be you  if i need advice, have everything ready just playing the wiating game now and im so impatient..lol

shes day 59 today x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Have I sent you my number just incase... You definitely need to make sure you're prepared when taking the current weather into consideration... never know if you'll be able to get to a vet in time.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

yea please do send me your number it would be great just incase, i did worry about the weather but fingers crossed we are ok for now,nice bright blue skys here, not a cloud in sight, so hoping that the snow stays away as im in a little village and so could get stuck if theres too much snow, my mums said i can have there 4x4 at my house if the weather gets bad just as a back up if needed.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Any change in her temp yet?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

no not yet its been 2pm 37.1 and just now its 37.5, she has just been out for a wee and got like slimy discharge but not a great deal, think shes going to keep us all waiting


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww i know how hard that waiting game is


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

well her temps been 37.3 and is 37.1 now so looks like tonight should be ok, shes acting a little odd but in a good way i think, she keeps following me round wagging her tail like mad, i sat down at the pc and she came over and sat by me wagging her tail and looking at me,normally means she wants something so off we went into the garden(freezing to death,me not the dog she was running around), came back in and sat back down and she did the same thing, so checked food,water,toilet again and still shes sat here wagging away,so now shes squished on my knee still wagging,so im off to get some sleep if she will let me as she seems to think now shes slept all day i want to go play, wish i was as active as her in pregnancy
nite all and will update tomorrow x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows she going this morning? whats her temp now?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

still no change realy, temps been 37.4 and 37.7 today, shes not realy eaten much today but no other signs, think shes going to keep me waiting till she feels like it, heres a pic of her spread out on the couch, shes still not happy in her box but last night i managed to get her to sleep in it instead on on my bed which she has taken to doing since my hubby left..


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww bless her she looks so happy... what day is she on now?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

she on day 60


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I recon her temp will start to drop later today and she will start having them tomorrow


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

i hope so, god help my daughters when they have kids if im this excited about the dogs pups..lol, had my little one up most of last night poorly so was glad it wasnt last night, in a way im hoping she hangs on until thursday as dont have the kids here then untill friday night,but knowing our poppy she will pick the bussiest time, got my mum on stand by for the school run and as of yet no snow here,just lots of ice on the roads but can cope with that if needed


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pop pop said:


> i hope so, god help my daughters when they have kids if im this excited about the dogs pups..lol, had my little one up most of last night poorly so was glad it wasnt last night, in a way im hoping she hangs on until thursday as dont have the kids here then untill friday night,but knowing our poppy she will pick the bussiest time, got my mum on stand by for the school run and as of yet no snow here,just lots of ice on the roads but can cope with that if needed


Hahaha i know how you feel as i was the same... hope she holds on for you

Do you know the number she is having? i can't remember if you said or not


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

no we dont as we were away on holiday over her 28 day bit and didnt get back until she was 33 days and then were realy busy so never got round to getting the scan done wish i had now though cos just makes things easier if you have an idea of numbers, id say 3/4 although dont realy have a clue..lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh well you will know soon lol... i think 4 but she looks big... do you know the average for the breed?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Think its about 4, theres alot of feet and heads and bums in there moving about but could all be the same pup knowing me and my feeling skills lol  shes fast asleep now and must be dreaming something good as she keeps running and making funny noises laid on her back..lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hahaha yes i remember that lol i would sit with my hand on her tum... it was mad feeling them move about


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

well her temps still at 37.4 but we do have more sort of discharge stuff(cant think of a nicer way to write that), shes still full of beans, although she keeps sneaking under the couch so hoping she doesnt get any ideas while under there


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Doesn't sound like it will be long!

Good luck!!


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

well looks like another night of no puppies here, pops temp has stayed between 37.1 and 37.8 all day, shes slept most of the day, eaten everything ive given her and helped the kids with their tea's and is now squished herself back under the couch, do wish she would stop doing that but theres no real way of me blocking it off,just hope when she does start she doesnt decide to sit under there cos its a huge couch and i cant move it on my own, may be off to get some foam or something tomorrow to put under to see if it puts her off going under it.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pop pop said:


> well looks like another night of no puppies here, pops temp has stayed between 37.1 and 37.8 all day, shes slept most of the day, eaten everything ive given her and helped the kids with their tea's and is now squished herself back under the couch, do wish she would stop doing that but theres no real way of me blocking it off,just hope when she does start she doesnt decide to sit under there cos its a huge couch and i cant move it on my own, may be off to get some foam or something tomorrow to put under to see if it puts her off going under it.


Hows she going this morning? yes i would block if off if you can... you just dont want her having them under the couch


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh definatly try to block it off!

When Pop started to push I was really lucky as the hour before she was really chilled, its only cause she was sat on my sisters knee that we realised she was straining,

if she would have been having a nap in her box we may not have noticed immediatly, so best to have her out in the open where you can see her!


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

pop pop said:


> well looks like another night of no puppies here, pops temp has stayed between 37.1 and 37.8 all day,


and Pops temp was usually 37.8 - the lowest drop we saw was 37.1, either we missed it or she didn't drop too low, no idea which but I would say don't hold evrything waiting for a 36 temp, it may not happen - oer it may have already happened!


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

PS - Very exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Good morning , i did wonder about her temp as its now 37.8 this morning, im going to go and try and get some foam to block the couch off,shes sat under there now and wont come out even when offered treats, just waiting for my sister to get here as i dont want to leave her home alone. she slept in her box again all night and has eaten her food this morning,she does seem to want to go out to the loo more this morning but no runs or anything,im getting so impatient..lol, keep looking through old posts and re reading info but its just making me want my pups sooner, pups are still moving about but her tummy seems to have changed shape a little, think shes sulking under the couch because i made her sleep in her box instead of in my bed again last night but me been me did the stupid thing of treating myself to a new king size memoryfoam bed last week so dont want puppies been born on there,


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows it all going?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Was thinking of you and your dog today,how are things going?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

still the same realy, no news yet, temps at 37.7, shes still eating like a horse all day and wanting to play, think shes deffo going to keep me waiting as long as she can, our snow stopped after about 5 mins so thats a good thing i suppose just very icey roads around here but least we can still get about in the car. she has had a few minutes panting but think thats because she got excited when the kids got home from school and was running about like a looney for 5 mins, plus ive got all the heating on full blast


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Well its good shes all well.All you can do is wait now.....patiently lol!!


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck! I'll be checking in for updates


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

well shes slept like a log all night and has woke up full of beans,cant believe she finds the energy to wag her tail so much all the time, temps at 37.6 this morning,shes been out in the garden and is now sat trying to help my youngest daughter eat her breakfast, 
only odd thing she has done this morning was she bought two of my daughters teddies into my room?shes never bothered with toys realy except her own dog toys but shes taken to my daughters teddies this morning and bought them and put them next to my bed?
ive blocked off under the couch now so she cant get under there although she seems alot more settled in her box now at night, she still hasnt got any milk coming through yet,and puppies are still quite active although it feels like their running out of room and there very low down now as you can feel movements realy close to her bum(you know what i mean..lol)
well off to do the school run soon, keep getting funny looks off parents as im driving round instead of walking but just dont want to be out of the house for longer than needed and it only takes 5 mins in the car to get there and back plus its a great excuse to not have to walk on the icey pavements..lol


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Aww what day is she?

Yup, at least you have a good excuse to stay inside in this weather, curl up with her and watch a christmas film :thumbup:


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

she on day 62 from first mateing and 60 from second, starting to think she got caught on second as there dont seem many signs of her having them just yet, hopefully she will just surprise me, both daughters are out at their dads today until tomorrow tea time so if i could choose a day would love her to have them today but think shes going to hang on till the weekend and until everyones home


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

When she is standing can you see that the puppies are low ( if you get me )... if so then it will not be long


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

yes, her shape realy changed the last few days, she doesnt look as round anymore and from above looks thiner(well thiner than the barrel she was looking like) if that makes sense, there seems to be a pup realy far back too,it feels strange when it moves as it feels like its kicking her rear end.
just give her her morning feed and shes eaten the lot so no refusing food,although she has eaten realy well right the way through.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I would say expect puppies over the next 48 hours. The change of shape is a good way of seeing. A lot of breeds I've dealt with you miss the change in shape as they are so large and hairy, but when you do see the change, its nearly always 48 hours from the first sign of change that puppies start to arrive!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Whats her temp now?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

her temps 37.5, shes still acting normal and happy as anything, realy dont think shes noticed shes expecting..lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

bet her temp is starting to drop now


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

nope no drop yet, its 37.4, she is acting a little strange this afternoon though, she cant get settled and keeps moving around the room trying to get comfy. both kids are off at there dads now so would love tonight to be the night but still not realy looking like it will be.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

But it has gone from 37.5 to 37.4 i would start taking it more often now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

if shes acting a bit strange you could well be on your way:thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Any pups yet? how is she doing?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

nope still no puppies, pop's temp is at 37.7 this morning, its going the wrong way lol.
shes had a great nights sleep and didnt move all night,i kept waking up every hour or so to check she was ok, shes eaten all her breckfast this morning,been out in the garden and tried to play in the tiny bit of snow we have, she has done about 4 poo's when she went in the garden but there just normal,and now shes sat on the couch stareing at me asif to say lets go walkies..lol pups are still moving about and she still hasnt got any milk through alothough she looks fuller in the boob department
its day 63 from first and 61 from second so hopefully will have some puppy news soon


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

her temp is now 37.2 so has gone down since this morning, although shes still acting like her normal happy self so no other changes, ive also noticed she doesnt seem very swolen on her girly bits,infact they look like they have gone smaller than they were a few weeks ago? also no discharge at all last night and today,but pups are still moving although not as much as usual,i just put that down to maybe theres not much room left inside


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh what is she like!! Come on girlie,your mommy is awaiting your pups!!!
Im glad shes ok though,lets hope thats the start of the temp drop and pups will be soon x


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

i know, im so impatient, this is why when i book holidays i have to do it all last minute,just hate waiting for anything..lol, my mates all think ive lost the plot, its very hard to explain to people who arnt into animals why im staying at home with pop all the time, keep getting moaned at for not going out like last night when i had no kids, hard to explain to a human that id rather sit in with my dog incase she needs me, plus great excuse to snuggle on the couch with her and not have the kids moaning, its just great to be able to come on a forum where people are more lik eme and dont think i need the men in white coats

one question that i was wondering on.. am i ok to still walk pop? ive been worried the last few days about taking her away from home,not that it would be far but like to the shop which is about 5 mins walk, ive been playing with her in the garden and walking her a little on the green outside but just wasnt sure if i was supposed to or not. any ideas?


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Walking is good for her, just don't take her too far incase things suddenly speed up, I'd stick to the garden and 'round the block' especially now shes day 63.

It was a nightmare waiting for Poppy to 'pop' I've never been so tired in my life, even when waiting for my own babies to be born!

Come on little madame!! We want puppies!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww i dont know for sure hun,i would say a stroll would be fine,just not going too far or allowing her to get cold etc.But maybe wait and see what others say.x


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

thats sort of what i thought, ive been making sure she gets exercise and playing in the garden with her,as for getting cold sadly due to haveing two daughters pop has a better wardrobe than i do been sticking to the sheep skin coat she has but she has lots of warm PINK clothes, quite funny though as everyone knows me from been bought up with greyhounds and my beloved staffy so dont venture out too much with her dressed in pink..lol as im so far away from a girly girl and do get funny looks..


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes i would walk her but not to far... it may get things moving 

Come on mummy we need puppies


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

temps at 37.5. come on pop we need our puppies


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

her temp is 37.0 now, do you think that could be the drop or am i just wishing to much..lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

sounds very promising:thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

OO sheepskin no less,lucky girl!
Fingers crossed thats the drop in temp you are waiting for.Good luck


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

hope so, although its just started chucking it down with snow outside so hopefully that stops, heres a few pics of pop relaxing.


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

oohhh what a belly  things are starting to sound exciting!


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

temp is at 37.1 now


----------



## niccipink (Nov 16, 2009)

Good luck with your girls delivery, keep us updated :thumbup:

Nicci


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

just a quick updatethe temp i posted before was taken at about 8.40, just done again and its 36.6, so would say thats a definate drop? shes not showing any other signs of much apart from sleeping, but hopefully things might actually get going soon


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds like any time within the next 24hours then - if thats the drop!


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

sounds like the drop u have been waiting for....pitter patter of little paws soon for you...good luck


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

omg so exciting :thumbup: sounds like the drop,

puppies very soooon!


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

just read through the thread, good luck, i'll keep a watch and cant wait to see puppy pics


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

well nothing happened last night, her temp stayed down at 36.6 untill about 3am and its now at 37.5, she was a little restless during the night but think it was more that she couldnt get comfy as there was no digging or anything like that, she hasnt started panting although she seems to be licking her lips alot,i know not a great description but sort of like shes eating something,but shes not eaten anything,if that makes sense?
she also seems to be holding her ears down more? shes sat fast asleep with my daughter on the couch at the moment,i keep looking for any real signs as im sending my youngest daughter to my mums when she starts as i know some people say its a good experiance for kids but i just cant imagin having a young child watch if anything was to go wrong,i need to be able to give pop my full attention if she needs me and dont think i could with a little one here,and if i need to get to the vets quickly wouldnt like to have to sort out a child at the same time,so think maybe kids out the way is best, plus my youngest is at one of those 300 questions stages and dont fancy explaining how the pups come out and how they got in..lol


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

pop pop said:


> well nothing happened last night, her temp stayed down at 36.6 untill about 3am and its now at 37.5, she was a little restless during the night but think it was more that she couldnt get comfy as there was no digging or anything like that, she hasnt started panting although she seems to be licking her lips alot,i know not a great description but sort of like shes eating something,but shes not eaten anything,if that makes sense?
> she also seems to be holding her ears down more? shes sat fast asleep with my daughter on the couch at the moment,i keep looking for any real signs as im sending my youngest daughter to my mums when she starts as i know some people say its a good experiance for kids but i just cant imagin having a young child watch if anything was to go wrong,i need to be able to give pop my full attention if she needs me and dont think i could with a little one here,and if i need to get to the vets quickly wouldnt like to have to sort out a child at the same time,so think maybe kids out the way is best, plus my youngest is at one of those 300 questions stages and dont fancy explaining how the pups come out and how they got in..lol


I agree, I was lucky the kids were in bed with Poppy and at school the day she was acting oddly, but with Lily they are going to be on xmas hols so am praying she goes at night!!

I think she will go into labour today and have them this evening.

C'mon Pop!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck sounds like things are not to far away:thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldn't have the kids there personally. I have been scarred for life by some of the things I've seen over the years. Its definitely not a good experience for them to witness even when things go reasonably to plan.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

yea thats what i thought, my youngest has gone to my mums for the day, pops gone and laid down in her box asleep, just hopeing she either has them soon or hangs on until later tonightas my little one will be coming back after tea time but she goes bed at 6pm, got everything ready now so just awaiting some signs from pop


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

You can guarantee she will have them at the most inconvenient time possible.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

shes just started digging at her bed and moving the bedding around


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

early hours of sunday morning is usually a good time, when all the vets are shut


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

pop pop said:


> shes just started digging at her bed and moving the bedding around


well, looks like things are on the way:thumbup:


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

yea that sounds about right, i called my vet this morning to say about temp drop and warn that it maybe today, shes given me her mobile number to call if its out of hours and also the emergancy tell number for surgery, so they are aware she may have them over this evening, will update if she starts x


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

pop pop said:


> shes just started digging at her bed and moving the bedding around


This is it :thumbup:

I knew pop was going when she started this - she'd never done it in her life before!!

I really hope it goes well!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

im sure she will be fine, dont forget to keep watching as those contractions can start at the turn of a button and you need to know when the first contraction started so you are aware of how long she has been pushing


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks for that, ive got her where i can see her every move so keeping a close eye on her,shes gone back to sleep now so still may be some time


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi pop pop,just popped on to see how sees doing .Wahey sounds like things are moving along and pups not too far away now,how exciting!!
She will probably start when dinner is cooking,the kids are having a fight and itll be chaos hehehe.Well done for getting the vet onside and ready,hopefully itll all go smooth as clockwork x


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

shes still in her box, shes shivering alot but thats about it, just a quick question...
her tummy seems hard to touch and cant feel the pups moving,you can sort of feel the pups still though but just feels hard, is that normal?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

I dont have much knowledge of whelping hun,so hopefully others who do will be along soon.Dont forget to call Tanya if you dont get any answers on here!!
Is her tummy hard all the time or contracting? The pups will go quiet before birth.And the shaking could be an indication that labour is starting,so do keep a close eye on her,make sure you go out with her if she goes out to the toilet. Keep your pen and paper handy so you can write down when each pup is born and make sure to write down that you see each placenta for each pup.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

it feels hard all the time, she isnt having contractions yet and shes not straining in any way, ive tried to get her to go out for a wee but she doesnt seem to want to get out of the box, she keeps kicking her legs about and moving around the box, ive got a chart thing to fill in details of pups, god this is nerve wrecking all the planning and reading and my mind goes blank..lol, have got tanya's number saved in my phone just incase x


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Im sorry im not much use hun,but am about for moral support 
(sounds to me like she will go tonite)


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks hun x its nice to just know theres someone about realy


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Did tanya link you to her website? some great info on there too


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

yea ive read through it x


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

They usually feel rock hard when whelping is imminent :thumbup:


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> They usually feel rock hard when whelping is imminent :thumbup:


Thanks x just wasnt sure


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I havent been around much for various reasons, but tend to try and avoid the breeding section because sometimes I get really annoyed at the unscrouplous and uneducated breeding practices that pop up all the time, so for the sake of my blood pressure I try to keep clear.

mo


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi hun, i know you do all the reading and when the time comes lol .. i was like OMG its starting.... what she doing?.... did you get a temp drop?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

pop pop said:


> it feels hard all the time, she isnt having contractions yet and shes not straining in any way, ive tried to get her to go out for a wee but she doesnt seem to want to get out of the box, she keeps kicking her legs about and moving around the box, ive got a chart thing to fill in details of pups, god this is nerve wrecking all the planning and reading and my mind goes blank..lol, have got tanya's number saved in my phone just incase x


i always say the kicking of the legs is little pains she is trying to control:thumbup: first pup before 10pm tonight i reckon


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

yea her temp dropped last night to 36.6 it was at 37.5 this morning though but stayed down low for quite a few hours, only another hour until my little one goes bed and then pop's wellcome to pop at anytime , shes just sat sleeping again now but least its giving me chance to get tea sorted for the kids


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pop pop said:


> yea her temp dropped last night to 36.6 it was at 37.5 this morning though but stayed down low for quite a few hours, only another hour until my little one goes bed and then pop's wellcome to pop at anytime , shes just sat sleeping again now but least its giving me chance to get tea sorted for the kids


Ok thats the drop you want... i think its going to be a long night for you 
have lots of coffee/tea on th ready... lol i so remember this bit


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i always say the kicking of the legs is little pains she is trying to control:thumbup: first pup before 10pm tonight i reckon


I think you could be right, you normally are lol :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> I think you could be right, you normally are lol :thumbup:


Hope so... more puppies tonight


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> I think you could be right, you normally are lol :thumbup:


i will have to show my other half this post, coz he always thinks he is right:lol: would be nice though for pop pop


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

well still nothing yet, she keeps trying her best to get under the couch she is sort of wandering around between her box, her crate and the couch, ive got the kids upstairs playing as didnt want them worrying her by running around, least theres no snow here, all we have got is rain


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

pop pop said:


> well still nothing yet, she keeps trying her best to get under the couch she is sort of wandering around between her box, her crate and the couch, ive got the kids upstairs playing as didnt want them worrying her by running around, least theres no snow here, all we have got is rain


she is most probably looking for somewhere quiet and out the way to have the babies


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pop pop said:


> well still nothing yet, she keeps trying her best to get under the couch she is sort of wandering around between her box, her crate and the couch, ive got the kids upstairs playing as didnt want them worrying her by running around, least theres no snow here, all we have got is rain


The wandering around sounds like she is in the first stages to me


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

we have panting and digging now, she has sort of strained a few times, how long do i let her do that before i get worried? shes done it a few times and then nothing for like 15 mins and then done it again


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

pop pop said:


> we have panting and digging now, she has sort of strained a few times, how long do i let her do that before i get worried? shes done it a few times and then nothing for like 15 mins and then done it again


thats all fine however, she should not be pushing for more than 2 hours without producing a puppy and of course if you see she is in any difficulty at all contact your vet  did you note the time you see the first push?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oooh sending good wishes and luck for an safe and easy(if ever poss) birth xx


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

yea it was 19.17, she did it first then and then did it about 10 mins ago,shes sat panting now in her box and cleaning herself,she doesnt seem stressed at all


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh yaaay,go pop!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

pop pop said:


> yea it was 19.17, she did it first then and then did it about 10 mins ago,shes sat panting now in her box and cleaning herself,she doesnt seem stressed at all


that sounds fine:thumbup: she wont be long now her contraction should get noticably stronger


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

no probs have you got the heat pad/lamp on ready:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww pop will be a mummy soon  and you a granny

GOOD LUCK


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Awww pop will be a mummy soon  and you a granny
> 
> GOOD LUCK


hopefully pop is already a mummy:thumbup:


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

pup number 1 is a little boy x :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

:thumbup: well done is everything ok


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

yea, he came out quickly but was still attached realy close to mum by cord which made me panic a bit but she pulled the rest out after a minute or so, hes eating already typical male..lol x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

pop pop said:


> yea, he came out quickly but was still attached realy close to mum by cord which made me panic a bit but she pulled the rest out after a minute or so, hes eating already typical male..lol x


ah well done you everything should be ok from now do you know how many?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh congratulation!!! you are doing a great job.x


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

no dont have a clue, brb next ones coming


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

like little buses now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats fab


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I think she will have 5 puppies


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

puppy number 2 is a little girl :thumbup: x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Your doing fab :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yayyy fab news.. :thumbup:


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

im in a mad panic and pop is just taking it all in her stride  good job ive got my older daughter here to make the coffee's..lol


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Child labour :lol::lol:


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

well she doesnt do anything else at any other time of year, told her she's either tea lady or shes upstairs in her room  just glad my little one is fast asleep in bed, least my oldest is of a good age, might put her off having sex for a while:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww your doing fab


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows puppies doing?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

their both fine, both are eating, pop is just cleaning them at the mo and having a rest i think, still feels like theres more to come though. will keep you updated x


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Well done you (and daughter!) ,congrats xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats hun :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Thats fab


and first one was before 10 pm :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> I think she will have 5 puppies


i was going to say 5 so shall have to go with 6 now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> and first one was before 10 pm :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Yes archiebaby you was right


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i was going to say 5 so shall have to go with 6 now


I was going to say 4 but looking a pics of her... she look so big so yes i say 5


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hope all is going well.I have to sign off now as little one isnt well.All the best with the rest of the pups,will catchup in the morning,and congratulations!!!


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

goodnight bearpaw, hope your little ones ok x pup number 3 is a little boy x :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats fab... do you think she has more to come?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

yea she still has at least one more


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad its going well :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Has she past one after birth for all pups so far?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

ah well done Pop's Congratulations. I wonder how many more????


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows she doing?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hope everything is ok, i have to get a certain little person off to bed now ( no wonder he loves staying at nanny's) but will look in the morning


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

yes all the placentas haave come out with each pup.
sadly pup number 4 was a still born, she wasnt formed properly and her skin was a blood red colour,totally lifeless, i have tried to revive her but looks like she had more problems, her ears werent formed at all so thought best to let her go to the bridge:frown:.
straight after her came pup 5 which is a girl and is doing great :thumbup:


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about pup number 4 :frown: but congratulations on the arrival of 4 healthy pups!  hope Mum is doing ok!


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

oh im sorry about pup 4, run free little one, but congrats on the other 4 pups, how is mum doing? do you think there is more?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

mum seems fine, shes busy cleaning the pups and all are eating, would say theres another one at least still in there.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

congratz on the pups...


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations, 

Though sorry to hear about little pup number 4


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So sorry about the little one....hows it all going this morning?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Good morning, there wasnt anymore pups after number 5, all 4 living ones are doing great,and mum is been a star with them:thumbup: will get some pictures soon and post them, so sad about the 4th one however all others seem very health and are feeding great. xx


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh Congratulations, sorry about fourth pup, sounds like you handled everything amazingly well - well done you, well done Pop :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hope you got some sleep last night... sorry about the little one... sometimes its just meant to be.... a BIG CONGRATS 

Looking forward to seeing pics of them


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Morning pop pop.oh well done you and mommy dog.Im so sorry that pup number four didnt make it, RIP little one x
So glad all the other pups doing well,congratulations hun,look forward to pics x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done to you and pop pop on the 4 heathy little ones, sounds like the little one that died was not meant to be but this happens and at least pop pop is ok


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks guys , pop seems to be taking to motherhood realy well and is very content with they, have tried to get some pictures of them but there not oto great as dont want to stress pop out by moving the pups.


----------



## DRM (Jul 18, 2010)

pop pop said:


> Thanks guys , pop seems to be taking to motherhood realy well and is very content with they, have tried to get some pictures of them but there not oto great as dont want to stress pop out by moving the pups.


Congratulations, they are gourjus. What breed are they yorkshire terrier? Weldone


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

yea they are yorkies, although my darling daughter asked last night if they were rotties because of their colour , but yes full yorkie


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww good mummy pop pop.... so sweet


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww I have just come onto the section and read your thread, well done you, and well done Pop pop. The pics of the puppies are lovely, so cute. xxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Awww I have just come onto the section and read your thread, well done you, and well done Pop pop. The pics of the puppies are lovely, so cute. xxx


Hey WC lol how are you doing? not seen you about for a long time


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> Hey WC lol how are you doing? not seen you about for a long time


Hello there, no I came off her for a while, had family problems needing sorting and as per usual I WAS the one who had to do the sorting out for them all. Back again now. xxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hello there, no I came off her for a while, had family problems needing sorting and as per usual I WAS the one who had to do the sorting out for them all. Back again now. xxx


Sorry you have had problems... good to have you back


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Lovely pics pop pop.Are they all feeding well? and mom doing ok?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Yea there all feeling realy well, im strugeling to get pop to go to the toilet though as she realy doesnt like the thought of leaving them, but they all seem to be doing great x


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww I missed it!!
Congrats on the 4 pups and sorry about the one you lost 

but glad mum and remaining pups are doing well!

fab! :thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Pop pop,hi,hows things today? mom and pups doing well? has mom managed to toilet yet? bless her


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations!! The pups look gorgeous she did a great job and so did you:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows it all going today?


----------

